# RNS 810 boot loop



## wand106 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone, got a new issue that seems to be a bit nasty potentially!!
Had the car valeted yesterday, to remove some masonry paint flecks, - thats another story. Got in the car afterwards, and the RNS810 basically turns on, shows the VW logo, then screen goes black, turns off, and then cycles every minute. While driving even if you turn it off, it carries on 'boot looping'

Tried to do a scan, but VCDS says the CAN gateway does not support the feature. It used to! Perhaps the RNS 810 issue is causing problems with the CAN Gateway - possible? Or the CAN gateway has an issue that is causing the RNS 810 to boot loop.
If I go into individual items I can scan them. If I try to scan the RNS-810 while its booting (showing the VW logo) I can briefly interrogate it, it has no faults apart from CD changer disconnected, which has been like that since feb (not got round to fixing it)

Any ideas? Should I try a reboot of the whole car, if so how do I do that, disconnect both batteries for a while? 

A bit lost, and this sounds expensive, any help appreciated.

Thanks

Wayne


----------



## wand106 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi Guys, followed the FAQ, disconnected the batteries, and used the opportunity to topup the left hand battery, after power up, not resolved. 

Will have to ring around for some quotes I guess.

also now the ACC won't enable, I have yet to travel more than a couple of miles though, so maybe it needs to calibrate.

I appreciate the RNS-810 is relatively new so not many people had issues with it, seems its cousin/brother/sister RNS-510 does this boot loop thing, and usually it means its buggered!! new HDD or motherboard etc.

Regards


W


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Wayne,

After disconnecting both batteries the ACC will not work until the steering angle sensor has finished its calibration. This does not take very long, so should clear itself after a few dozen yards of straight-ahead driving (at least in pre-2008 cars, but perhaps the latest software takes a little longer). You can also prompt it to adapt by steering a figure of eight at full lock in a suitably empty car park. Of course, in some areas that might prompt a quick police check to see if you are attempting very slow doughnuts in an anti-social manner... 

Continuous rebooting of the RNS-810 probably indicates corrupt software or a memory hardware problem, except for the valet intervention. Have you tried a system factory reset followed by re-loading the Nav data from DVD?

However, it could still be a low Vehicle Power Supply voltage, especially if the valet operative left the car systems powered up for a long time. This may recover in a day or so by itself if the battery is fairly young.

There are specialist companies that will repair these units for much less than the cost of a replacement, so all is not lost.

Chris


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

If by ACC you mean adaptive cruise control. It has nothing to do with steering wheel angle. 

It is The stability control that is "rumoured" to calibrate itself by the figure 8 circles, however in my experience just driving normally after a battery disconnect will reset it. 

I like to simplify the stuff that gets more and more complicated as everyone adds their observations. Typically people assume the engineers make complicated reset "procedures" but in reality I trust them to just make the systems idiot-proof.

For example, if one guy drives in a circle, the next guy does two circles, and then someone rubs their tummy and pats their head as the light resets itself - we never get back to the "drive a short distance" actual procedure. 
Similar things wrt the toll up/down of the windows etc. the Internet can over complicate things.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

cbh123 said:


> It is The stability control that is "rumoured" to calibrate itself by the figure 8 circles, however in my experience just driving normally after a battery disconnect will reset it.
> 
> I like to simplify the stuff that gets more and more complicated as everyone adds their observations. Typically people assume the engineers make complicated reset "procedures" but in reality I trust them to just make the systems idiot-proof.
> 
> For example, if one guy drives in a circle, the next guy does two circles, and then someone rubs their tummy and pats their head as the light resets itself - we never get back to the "drive a short distance" actual procedure.


The "rumor" in this case has an actual factory repair manual procedure associated with it, although I don't have the quote handy. Bear in mind the factory procedure may be intended to do more than get the light to go off. It may be intended to check for other faults that it might not see being driven in a straight line, stuff that will result in the light going right back on later.



cbh123 said:


> Similar things wrt the toll up/down of the windows etc. the Internet can over complicate things.


This one is fully legit. You won't have one-touch window roll-up until the window has made at least one trip down and back up, and Central Convenience may have a DTC showing something like "basic settings not performed" or somesuch until it's done.

Jason


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

Unfortunately boot loop problems are not uncommon with either the rns810 or 510

They both suffer from motherboard and hard drive failures

Good news is that there are now at least 2 companies in the UK able to repair

www.sinspeed.co.uk

www.hazzydayz.com

We have used for hazzydayz for a boit loop issue on an 810, they are based in St Albans and know there stuff


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

cbh123 said:


> If by ACC you mean adaptive cruise control. It has nothing to do with steering wheel angle.


Doesn't it? It uses the steering wheel angle to change the lane filtering in bends, i.e. look more to the right or the left when the wheel is slightly off center. It would make sense if it needed a calibrated steering signal before engaging.

/per


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

jyoung8607 said:


> The "rumor" in this case has an actual factory repair manual procedure associated with it, although I don't have the quote handy. Bear in mind the factory procedure may be intended to do more than get the light to go off. It may be intended to check for other faults that it might not see being driven in a straight line, stuff that will result in the light going right back on later.
> 
> 
> This one is fully legit. You won't have one-touch window roll-up until the window has made at least one trip down and back up, and Central Convenience may have a DTC showing something like "basic settings not performed" or somesuch until it's done.
> ...



Not to be argumentative but "official" factory procedures are not written by God and chipped into stone tablets. They are written by people who might be covering their butt in case of some far fetched scenario. We have learned much about how things can be done in a much easier way than the official way. Several repair items insist on "bumper removal" or "engine removal" yet we now know they can be accomplished without those things. I may not be the most soothing voice here, but using the forum to learn is what it is all about! 

I have had both batteries disconnected several times and had the steering wheel off etc.. And faced the stability control light. I have tried to get to a space to do big "8"s but the darned light is always off long before I get to the empty parking lot. Usually before I drive to the end of the street. 

As far as the windows, for sure they won't work until they learn the end stops. If your windows are up when the power is restored, simply hold each switch "up" until you hear a click in the door. They will work perfectly after that, without moving a mm.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL. They might also be written by people with far more technical knowledge of a complicated car than anybody on an internet forum could possibly hope to have!


----------



## wand106 (Jan 4, 2014)

A short drive 'fixed' the ACC, however the RNS810 is still looping. I have tried to put the nav update disc in, but it doesn't even read it properly, by the sound of it, so fairly serious issue.
I am going to take the fuse out as its annoying when driving. I have spoken to Hazydayz and they will have to take the unit out to take a look. Just realised that means loss of heating controls as well!! 

don't see them very often on ebay etc, and googling is not bringing much info back, some people say its the same unit as the RNS510, but other say putting a 510 firmware disc into the 810 will brick it. Mind you I can't make it much worse at this point!!

W


----------



## wand106 (Jan 4, 2014)

BTW - Does anyone know how to remove the unit from the car? I am told its complicated especially if you have not done it before...


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

wand106 said:


> BTW - Does anyone know how to remove the unit from the car? I am told its complicated especially if you have not done it before...


It's fairly easy, open both ashtrays and remove the wood trims on them by sliding them out towards the sides of the car

Once removed close the ashtrays and you can now, tease out the main wooden surround, it's just pushed in to place and will pull straight off once you get it moving

When the surround us off you will see the torx headed screw that hold the rns810 in place, remove these and you can then slide the unit out and disconnect the wiring, it's all colour coded plugs so no worries about where it all goes

Good idea to cover the gear shifter and centre console with a cloth as the rns810 has some sharp edges

There is a thread on here detailing how to remove the earlier style screens (with photos) the procedure is the same

Steve


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Well would you believe it, mine started doing this tonight on my way home from work. I wonder if the lower temperature last night had anything to do with it.

Luckily (I hope) I have a fully comprehensive VW extended warranty so I shall be taking it to my dealer tomorrow for a diagnosis and hopefully replacement of the unit. 

Maybe the new one will come with the latest firmware and give full 6 digit postcode functionality ? Bit of a drastic way to get an upgrade I know....

Chris


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

After some 'negotiation', due to no availability of time slots until next week, I am dropping my car in tonight for my dealer to do diagnostics tomorrow...will keep you advised of the findings and solution.


----------



## wand106 (Jan 4, 2014)

Chris, I'll be interested to know what happens, we can see how non warranty option and warranty care differs!!!

VW dealer told me they don't repair them, the replacement is over £1k. I did not get an exact price as I was quickly losing interest. 

HazzyDayz has mine now, they reckon a reflash will do it. Their service so far has been excellent. Wonder if the dealer will / can try a reflash. As they are paying the bill, they might try a bit more effort.

BTW I took the fuse out to protect the systems affected by the boot looping. It seemed to lock out the can controller, and also the amp relays all click in the boot loop cycle. If you do the same you lose all climate controls, but the system carries on working, set to 22c auto with air con on.

Regards

Wayne


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

My car is with my dealer and they will perform diagnostics tomorrow. I'll keep you informed of progress when I know more. 

I have asked that I have it back after the diagnostics in anticipation of a new RNS 810 unit being ordered and taking between a few days to a week to arrive. I'll book it in again for the replacement when it's available, assuming that's what is needed.

I have the pleasure of driving my wife's Mini to work tomorrow.....oh joy 

Chris


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

The dealer has confirmed the unit is faulty and required replacement. They now need to obtain authorisation from the warranty company, and will then order a new unit for fitting when it arrives. I have the car back with me in the intervening time.

Fingers crossed...

Chris


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Update: Dealer has obtained authorisation from the warranty company, and the new unit is on order - expected in next week. They will book me in when they have a confirmed delivery date and will provide me a courtesy car on the day.


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Slightly sheepish dealer phoned today. They first left me a message to say the new RNS-810 unit was in and they wanted to book my car for the replacement. Then phoned back half an hour later to advise they had opened the box to check it, and found it was damaged on one corner like it had been dropped... Quite glad they checked it today and didn't wait until the day of fitting.

They will advise when the replacement replacement is in...

Chris


----------



## wand106 (Jan 4, 2014)

I got my RNS810 back from Hazzy Dayz yesterday after deciding to refit it myself (although they did offer to do it for free next time they were in the area, I impatiently couldn't wait) this is not a trivial task, mainly due to the short cables and lack of space behind the unit. I was warned about the metal tab at the bottom scratching the console, be warned if you are doing this you need to protect the console, in my case I had a sheet of think (3mm) plastic and then a cloth. Its easy to forget especially as you cannot see it easily.

Anyway it works great, and as it has the latest software now, I have 6 digit postcode entry and the speed limits displayed on screen. Although not happy it failed, I can't fault Hazzy Dayz and would recommend them, they are competent, professional and helpful and saved me having to buy another unit which would have cost a lot more than their repair charge.

W


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Great news, and good you got updated software etc. Did they pinpoint the exact problem at all ?

I have yet to see what VW come up with when replacing mine. I will be ensuring that I have full photographic details of the condition of my car prior to them taking things apart (it's all currently perfect), so that if they do inadvertently scratch something I have proof so they will have to replace anything damaged.

Looking forward to getting mine replaced at last as it's mighty quiet on my 80 mile round trip each day.

Chris


----------



## wand106 (Jan 4, 2014)

W8CMP said:


> Great news, and good you got updated software etc. Did they pinpoint the exact problem at all ?
> <snip>


No they just reload / reflash the firmware, no idea what caused it, very odd.

W


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

After an excruciatingly long wait for an undamaged replacement unit, I am now booked in for Tuesday to have the RNS-810 replaced. 

It will be novel to have music, sat-nav data, reversing camera, and telephone connectivity back again, not to mention control of the suspension and ride height...


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

I had my unit replaced yesterday and the new one is fine. The dealer installed my existing software, so no upgrades I'm afraid (they offered the upgrade for £250 if I wanted it !!!). Re-programmed addresses etc and some music on to the system and all working well. One minor problem is that the Nav turn by turn directions are no longer displaying in the MFD display between the dials.....just has text saying Volkswagen Navigation when in that screen. Audio, Phone, Convenience menu etc all work as they should with the correct menu options displayed.

Does anyone know how to rectify this by any chance ? Is it something I can do myself, or does it require a trip back to the dealer ? 

The MFD 'Navigation' option screen should have a compass rose displayed when no destination is set, or turn by turn directions and the current road name / arrival time etc when navigating. 

Cheers
Chris

PS Dealer phoned this morning to check all was OK...I advised him of the problem above. He advised this seems to be a programming issue and they will need to re-load the software to correct this. The car is in for a service in January so it can wait until then...
I'll see if I can force an upgrade for my inconvenience


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Chris,

You could try resetting the CAN-bus Gateway using VCDS, in case it has not noticed the existence of the RNS-810 part and is not properly relaying messages to the in-dash display.

Chris


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi Chris - thanks for that...

Is this fairly simple to do ? I've only ever done scans with my VCDS, not 'tampered' with anything yet ;-)

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Chris,

You simply open the Gateway controller at Address 19 and set its coding to the same code it has already, for example mine is set to code 0000006. As a by-product of hitting the 'Do It!' button the Gateway re-scans all possible CAN-Bus addresses and refreshes its list of all the controllers installed that will talk to it.

Here is the Ross-Tech page that refers to coding:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/recode_screen.html

Chris


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Gave it a try, and no luck. Even my dealer is stumped on this and are having to contact VW for advice.

My code is 5FF2F3ACFB011003 on controller 19

Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Chris,

If you get a response from the dealer's ticket escalation to the importers or the factory, please let us know. We are only slowly building up information on the Phaeton's version of the RNS display, probably because most purchasers of new 3.0 TDIs are interested in running a dependable and comfortable large car, rather than investigating its software and reporting into the forum. (Weird!) 

Chris


----------

